# Lychee



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

What the heck is this? Fruit or nut?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 12, 2005)

Its a fruit a really really really raelly sweet fruit and amazingly great. I eat so much when im in asia. They are good frozen too once peeled out of the shell


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Can you cook with them?


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes you can cook with them although I do not know any recipes myself. They have such an interesting texture and the flavor is amazing. I have only had them by themselves in a sugar syrup. I have gotten them at Chinese restaurants for dessert and I also had them every morning at breakfast in Jamaica on my honeymoon. A couple of weeks ago I saw them in my supermarket so I picked up a can. I ate them all in one sitting. They would go really well in a fruit smoothy.


----------



## middie (Feb 12, 2005)

i can't even find them in stores around here


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Cool. Thanks guys!


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

Middie, Check in the Asian section of your supermarket. I have never seen them in the store until just recently either. If my part of town is starting to carry them then they may be starting to make it to other places as well. Asian markets will also almost certainly have them, but not everyone has an Asian market close by.


----------



## middie (Feb 12, 2005)

gb i'll keep an eye out. thank you


----------

